# How do you mud bullnose arch beads????



## sarahbear (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi guys. I haven't really had a chance to look around the site very much (first post) and I apoligise if this has been mentioned but I couldn't really find an answer in your search query.

We started to renovate our basement which is slowly coming along. While renovating, we decided to put 2 windows (I think that is what they are called....sorry if it's not but I hope you understand what I am talking about, if not I'll do my best to explain otherwise:wink: ) in the wall that will have a breezeway behind it. We wanted to open it up and not make it a 'hallway' in the basement. Anyway, After inquiring about what to put on the arch of the window ie, taping, corner beads etc, we were told that there was the vinyl bullnose arch beads that you could get so they turn out round and smooth. The question I have is how do you properly attach them and finish/mud them. I haven't really found an answer for this on the net or atleast a demonstrational video and I am really hoping that you guys can help us!!!


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

We preferred a spray on contact adhesive. I forgot what it was called, sorry. Anyway you spray it on the drywall and on the corner bead and then carefully install it in it's place. Make sure you have it where you want it before you stick it or you won't get it off in one peice. After it is attached we would flat tape it to keep any cracks to a minimum. After that it's just a matter of two or three more coats to get it smooth.

It's pretty simple, I would practice putting the bullnose in place before actually spraying the adhesive just to get an idea of how it's supposed to lay. It is very flimsy and having more than two hands will help.


----------



## sarahbear (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks bigdave for your response!!! Never thought of a spray adhesive but I will be sure to go back to the hardware store tommorrow to pick some up!! We thought that maybe just screwing or nailing would be sufficent but since it is going on an arch, that would probably not work at all. Thanks again for the help and quick response!:thumbup:


----------



## sarahbear (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi big dave.......I thought you might get a chuckle out of this or maybe not but either way I had to write to tell about out latest incident in regards to the spray.

After I read your comment about getting the spray, I told my husband to go and pick some up at the home hardware building. He went down to buy some and somehow, a sale associate convinced him that this nasty messy glue was the way to go as opposed to the spray. He swore that it would work and that he used it all the time, even when he is hanging drywall (I'm still trying to figure that one out since this glue took for ever to dry) Anyway, my husband came home with this glue and explained what happened. I went with what he was told to do and oh my god.....what a horrible mess!!!!!This caulking glue was everywhere and as mentioned earlier, took forever to dry so really, it didn't stick instantly. So needless to say, we have to take that corner bead off, scrap the glue and reapply with of course; what you suggested in the first place. My husband went back to the store the next day and was talking to another sales associate and was asking which sprays they had. He explained his experience from the day before and told them that they not only owed him a new corner bead, a refund of the caulking and the gun he purchased for it. The sales associate came back with the reponse that they aren't professionals and that their word should basically not always be considered the best/proffessional. Then he offered his advice in which type of spray to buy and my husband told him no thanks, he would find advice elsewhere. 

After using the spray I have to comment that it was so much better and alot cleaner to use not to mention instant sticking!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Glad to hear that you finally got the job done even if you had to take the long way around.


----------

